

Men write code from Mars, women write more helpful code from Venus - ojbyrne
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/06/06/men-write-code-from-mars-women-write-more-helpful-code-from-venus/

======
aggieben
Love the comments at the bottom. Especially:

    
    
      We don’t "all know that men hate to ask for directions,"
      Rebecca. This is a stereotype created to protect women 
      from the embarrassment that they are poor map readers. A 
      man reads a map, if he can, and asks directions if he 
      must. A woman asks directons only, because a map is not 
      helpful to her.

------
schleyfox
Sounds like someone has a chip on their shoulder.

> "McGrattan boasts that 70% to 80% of the time, she can look at a chunk of
> computer code and tell if it was written by a man or a woman."

...

> "because only about 20% of the engineers are women, McGrattan says"

Holy crap, she can tell whether code is written by a man or a woman at a
slightly worse rate than random chance.

I have a picture in my head of how these standards work out:

int a = 0; //create an integer variable and initialize it to zero.

~~~
ssanders82
That's the first thing that popped into my head when I read that sentence.
Hey, me too! Male, male, male, male, male. 4/5 correct. I'm a genius.

70% to 80% of the time I can also guess whether a date in history was a
weekday, whether the stock market will rise or fall for a calendar year, and
whether your last bathroom visit was a #1 or #2.

Ok, back to writing my cryptic non-commented strings of computer instructions.

Also, your code should read like this for _extra_ safeness:

int a; // create an integer variable

a = 0; // initialize it to zero

------
iloveyouocean
First I read about the code men write to send TO Mars (Phoenix rover) and now
I find out that its actually FROM Mars.

It seems as though one of these stories is factual and the other . . .

------
ojbyrne
I posted this here so it would get the ridicule it deserves.

